
Yahoo Stock Highest Since May, 2008 - cmstoken
https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1368711000000&chddm=977805&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NASDAQ%3AYHOO&ntsp=0&fct=big&ei=xriaUYC7FqaelgOsWw
======
wicknicks
Its amazing to see such steady growth almost immediately after Marissa Mayer
was announced CEO. Marissa, FTW!

[https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1368711000000&chddm=78198&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NASDAQ:YHOO&&fct=big&ei=N7-aUajFKoj9iQLSiQE)

~~~
doseofreality
On the other hand, check out what happened to Google's stock starting on the
day she became CEO of Yahoo. Maybe greater market forces are also at work
here.

~~~
ryanglasgow
Or it's two great CEO's at work. Larry Page has been doing quite well with
Google and it's unfair to conclude market forces are the reason.

~~~
Bootvis
At this moment not really because the whole market is rallying, for example
look at the S&P 500:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=%5EGSPC+Interactive#symbo...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=%5EGSPC+Interactive#symbol=^gspc;range=ytd;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined);

~~~
ryanglasgow
Apple dropped from $600 to $440 during the same time period.

------
kolbe
If I recall correctly, Yahoo!, under Mayer's watch, sold out half of its
Alibaba stake at a valuation of $40bn. That sale is looking like a colossally
bad decision (that is, a $12b loss).

The 70% rise that Yahoo has had since she started is about $12bn in market
cap. Yahoo's remaining 20% stake in Alibaba went from 40bn to a projected
100bn, netting $12bn. So, do you think Mayer's management is responsible, or
is it that a legacy asset increased in price?

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/25/why-alibaba-could-
be-...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/25/why-alibaba-could-be-chinas-
next-100-billion-i-p-o/)

~~~
jblow
Whatever. It is easy to make a single decision that is right or wrong. Or, a
decision can be right given limited information ("this thing has low odds of
paying off"), but "wrong" given what actually happens ("what do you know,
against odds, it paid off!") Anyone who plays Poker knows this.

You can't look at one decision and use it as a barometer to know whether a CEO
is good or bad. That is just silly. It makes more sense to look at the body of
decisions.

~~~
kolbe
That's all fine to say, but unfortunately for this decision, it cost
shareholders _12 billion dollars_. Her poker hand _may_ have been good, but it
lost, and it lost HUGE. And in all fairness, I don't know how much of that
decision was hers, per se. But the risk that a good decision has a bad outsome
it kind of the risk that CEOs take. People are lazy, and they tend to just
look at outcomes. Hedge fund managers don't get paid for good losses. And they
get their funds closed when they bet the house on a good decision that goes
bad.

I wish her the best, but she's going to have a very difficult time making a
body of good decisions that will make up for that one, if it was her doing.

Either way, my point is to say that hiring Mayer has neither hurt nor helped
Yahoo's enterprise value. The entire company, just as was was under Jerry
Yang, is just moving around with the value of its assets.

------
robbrit
Yahoo's stock is indeed at the highest point since 2008, but so is the NASDAQ.
While part of the growth may be from Meyer, a huge portion of the growth is
simply because the market as a whole is on a major upswing:

[https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1368734400000&chddm=491487&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=INDEXNASDAQ:.IXIC;NASDAQ:GOOG;NASDAQ:MSFT&cmptdms=0;0;0&q=NASDAQ:YHOO&&fct=big&ei=8smaUei5GZDlqAGcoQE)

~~~
guelo
YHOO was flat until Meyer was hired last July.

~~~
doseofreality
And GOOG rocketed to all time highs starting the day she quit.

------
EGreg
Kind of ironic, wouldn't this be a bit more apropos:

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=YHOO>

------
voltagex_
It's funny you posted this using Google Finance and not Yahoo Finance - share
price versus mind share.

~~~
cmstoken
The reason is because on Google Finance, I can _link_ to a specific time
frame. I don't think I can do that on Yahoo.

~~~
guelo
[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=YHOO+Interactive#symbol=Y...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=YHOO+Interactive#symbol=YHOO;range=5y)

------
doseofreality
Well, most tech stocks are at their highest in 13 years or so, so this isn't
anything special.

------
arindone
No love for Yahoo? I'm not an employee there, but even I find it annoying that
even when there is solid good news there's a heap of people on HN trying to
tear them down at every decision/move they make (let's not forget about the
"forbidding working remotely will be the death of Yahoo..." tirades)

On one hand there were people trying to say that Apple deserved every bit of
its stock drop, but when Yahoo gets a boost it deserves no credit?

These (Yahoo team) are your fellow tech community members who are passionate
(hopefully) about what they do and have life savings and paychecks riding on
this -- let's cheer them on and offer some constructive feedback.

------
anujabro
Up 1.4% at the most, day close of up .23%, given tech stock, would prefer to
say that it has little relation to tumblr acquisition today

------
mvanveen
I don't really trade much, but I thought this was an interesting data point:
my one share of GOOG has made ~2x more profit in ~6 months relative to the
amount of profit obtained by the 10 shares of YHOO I bought one year ago.

~~~
csomar
My $1,200 in Google Stock made x2 more profit than my $100 in Yahoo.

\- Hopefuly you don't trade much.

